# What Frogs can fit into Exo terra 30x30x45



## HannahM (Aug 19, 2011)

I am looking at what frogs can live in an exo terra 30x30x45cm for its entire life time. I have read in a few places that fire bellied toads would be ok but am unsure of this, i would be greatfull if i could have suggestions on what frogs can.


----------



## JRUD96 (Oct 24, 2011)

HannahM said:


> I am looking at what frogs can live in an exo terra 30x30x45cm for its entire life time. I have read in a few places that fire bellied toads would be ok but am unsure of this, i would be greatfull if i could have suggestions on what frogs can.


Fire Bellied toads are a more terrestrial and aquatic species so probs would need more space. At a squeeze possibly some of the smaller species such as reed frogs but nothing like whites trees or red eyes. Although it could be used to rear juveniles.:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a little confused Hannah, as this is the 2nd time you've asked this question, even the title is the same http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/791028-what-frogs-fit-into-exo.html, did you not like the replies on your other thread?

Anyway, 90% of frog keepers will tell you nothing at all. Even tiny frogs usually have larger territory requirements than this, as they tend to be VERY active. I know one chap who successfully keeps and breed thumbnail dartfrogs in a 30x30x45cm exo, however these aren't at all suitable for a beginner. One of the biggest problems with such small vivs is they are hard to decorate and arrange properly, which is why those who do ok with the diddy vivs are usually seasoned keepers with years of experience.

Firebellied toads (oriental ones anyway) aren't tiny frogs by anybodies imagination. I have 4 and they aren't at all small and even 1 would be cramped in a 30x30x45.

My usual advice is, if it has to be for the liftime of whatever you are keeping in there, is to use it for some form of insect/invertebrate. If you want a frog, get a bigger viv.

Ade


----------



## HannahM (Aug 19, 2011)

I was posting a thred on here on my phone and internet mucked up and i had to refresh page and i thort it just broke and didnt post so posted same again as i was taken back to the page where i was writing the post out so ended up with two and couldnt delete the other lol. 

And thanks i was just wondering as i have a spare 30x30x45 viv and wondered if i could keep any frogs in this size viv, i wanted to ask about the fire bellied toads as have read in a few places that it was fine but was unsure of how correct this was, i have seen some fire bellies in a shop and quite like them so wanted to see if they was a possiablity. 
Thanks Hannah


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Mantellas and dart frogs and burrowing species to name a few


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

HannahM said:


> I was posting a thred on here on my phone and internet mucked up and i had to refresh page and i thort it just broke and didnt post so posted same again as i was taken back to the page where i was writing the post out so ended up with two and couldnt delete the other lol.
> 
> And thanks i was just wondering as i have a spare 30x30x45 viv and wondered if i could keep any frogs in this size viv, i wanted to ask about the fire bellied toads as have read in a few places that it was fine but was unsure of how correct this was, i have seen some fire bellies in a shop and quite like them so wanted to see if they was a possiablity.
> Thanks Hannah


Thanks for taking the time to explaqin Hannah.

Regarding the firebellied toads. We have our 4 in a 45cm cube Exo. It's not that much bigger really than a 30x30x45, but better suited to them. This is on the small side really, but just scrapes by. They're lovely little toads, well worth keeping, and VERY easy to keep.

Regarding Malagasy's reply. Mantellas tend to need quite a bit of floor space, dart frogs aren't all the same needs wise, with many requiring rather large vivs, whilst others can get by in smaller ones. The ones that can get by in smaller vivs though, as I said, tend to be the harder to keep ones. As an example, I have 2 proven pairs of French Guyana Amazonica (were ventrimaculata) in a 30x40x40 ENT viv, however they require quite small foods and are lightning fast. Blink and they are out the door and gone. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Malagasy said:


> Mantellas and dart frogs and burrowing species to name a few


Actually I'm planning to house my Madagascan burrowing frogs in a 12" Exo cube. They are lively, but stick close to their burrows, for the most part, so I think it can work.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You have years of experience though Ron, would you advice a newbie to try the same? Plus I am willing to bet if it doesn't work out, you are fully prepared to upgrade to a larger viv.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> You have years of experience though Ron, would you advice a newbie to try the same? Plus I am willing to bet if it doesn't work out, you are fully prepared to upgrade to a larger viv.
> 
> Ade


Of course. So far, they seem fairly keen to spend time together in favoured parts of their temporary tank, and each individual appears to be getting enough to eat. But I will be watching.


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

If you have a expanding foam background that is slightly slanted and heavily planted with carpeting plants alows the frogs to have more space and my frogs seem happy with this


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Malagasy said:


> If you have a expanding foam background that is slightly slanted and heavily planted with carpeting plants alows the frogs to have more space and my frogs seem happy with this


in such a small viv expanding foam seems like an awful idea as you will lose 1-2 inch of valuable space.Gorilla glue would be a much better option


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> in such a small viv expanding foam seems like an awful idea as you will lose 1-2 inch of valuable space.Gorilla glue would be a much better option


I've taken the background out completely on the tank I'll be using, to give that bit more space.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Its not the greatest of photo but you can see the size of a FBT (I admit she is a very large one :whistling2 on top of a 30x30x45, she just wouldnt havent enough room in there and even more so because they like friends


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> Its not the greatest of photo but you can see the size of a FBT (I admit she is a very large one :whistling2 on top of a 30x30x45, she just wouldnt havent enough room in there and even more so because they like friends
> 
> image


I'd say that pic represents oriental FBTs nicely bud. I'd say ours were about the same size when we got them, and are now a bit bigger. Heck, they're bigger than my d. tinctorius Regina, which would already be considered too big for a 30x30x45.:lol2:

Ade


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'd say that pic represents oriental FBTs nicely bud. I'd say ours were about the same size when we got them, and are now a bit bigger. Heck, they're bigger than my d. tinctorius Regina, which would already be considered too big for a 30x30x45.:lol2:
> 
> Ade


Compared to my others she is a fatty :whistling2:


----------

